
Thieves are using laptop computers to hack/steal into cars’ electronic ignitions - chang2301
http://www.wsj.com/articles/thieves-go-high-tech-to-steal-cars-1467744606?mod=e2tw
======
jboles
Reminds me of this scene from Terminator 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cfQKxUffqA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cfQKxUffqA)

